
You just can't kill a Linux process that is frozen - cirocosta
https://ops.tips/notes/2019-10-01/
======
simonblack
Or zombies, because they're dead already.

'find.zombie' script:

    
    
         ps aux | grep 'Z' | grep -v grep

